# Dirk..



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope you guys continue to appreciate him, he's one of my favorite players and I think we really took him out of this series, it wasnt' just him fading altho he could've demanded the ball more and been aggressive. I'm not sure it's in his personality.

Great season and I wish ya the best next year.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I wonder if we can get a top 2 pick for him?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

time to trade em


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk should have shaved man he looks terrible with the beard man. Maybe if he wins the Mvp he will at least look presentable.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

he better wear a ghost mask


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> he better wear a ghost mask


He better don't because that would make him visible again.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> He better don't because that would make him visible again.


how would that be any diff than now though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Couldn't have been a worse ending for the likely-to-be regular season MVP... he's gonna need some counselling during the off season.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Couldn't have been a worse ending for the likely-to-be regular season MVP... he's gonna need some counselling during the off season.


hed better head to Germany tomorrow morning


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Any team BUT GS and Dirk would have played spectacular. Nellie really showed Avery why he is still the head honcho


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Some interesting thoughts about him:

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-24-19/The-Spotlight-is-Burning-Dirk-Nowitzki.html

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2007/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2859884


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

mavsmania41 said:


> Dirk should have shaved man he looks terrible with the beard man. Maybe if he wins the Mvp he will at least look presentable.


he looked terrible with the 1 basket on him till the 4th...never mind...Im not even mad,Im unpleasantly unsuprised...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I cant believe you guys want to get rid of Dirk. Think of all hes done for this orginazation. He's the one who always hits the big shots, and you guys are just disregarding him like hes nothing special. I know he played horrible this series, but he led this team to 67 wins. Besides, whoever we get in exchange for Dirk will be immedately hated by the fans and wont be nearly as sucessful as Dirk.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> I cant believe you guys want to get rid of Dirk. Think of all hes done for this orginazation. He's the one who always hits the big shots, and you guys are just disregarding him like hes nothing special. I know he played horrible this series, but he led this team to 67 wins. Besides, whoever we get in exchange for Dirk will be immedately hated by the fans and wont be nearly as sucessful as Dirk.


he showed less effort than CROSHERE.he cant be a number 1 option.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What the hell....I'm still too shocked to say anything of value. **** this.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> he showed less effort than CROSHERE.he cant be a number 1 option.


If you think about trading Dirk, you need to get someone who is better than Dirk and I just don't see any scenario where that would be the case.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> If you think about trading Dirk, you need to get someone who is better than Dirk and I just don't see any scenario where that would be the case.


well, fact still remains we need someone other than Dirk to be the main option.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ive been saying this for years...but look who just plummeted thier trade value...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The thing is that I highly doubt we can get better this summer. We can either blow the entire team up or make minor changes again like we did in the last offseason. We have to remember that this team has still won 67 freakin games, but they weren't ready for the playoffs, they just were not ready. 

Dirk needs to question his attitude and leadership, but anybody else also needs to do it too, starting with Avery Johnson. My feelings about the entire situation are still weird, kinda like this posting, but once the emotions are set, we should have new hope.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I really have nothing of substance to say right now give me a few weeks...but Dirk shouldn't be seen in Dallas without high security...its too early, and this is a pretty dangerous city with a high crime rate.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> I really have nothing of substance to say right now give me a few weeks...but Dirk shouldn't be seen in Dallas without high security...its too early, and this is a pretty dangerous city with a high crime rate.


It's a good time to shop for Mavericks merchandise though.

I saw them going for 60-80% off.....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's a good time to shop for Mavericks merchandise though.
> 
> I saw them going for 60-80% off.....


Nice!!! Where?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Nice!!! Where?


Academy Sports had a nice little section of it on the past Saturday. 8 bucks for a nice cap AND a t-shirt. :biggrin:


----------

